# Mexico moves to decriminalise drugs



## leafminer (Apr 30, 2009)

It seems the Congress has just passed the first stage of decriminalising MJ, cocaine, and the opiates. Pretty much everything, really. Of course MJ has already been semi-legal for a while in Mexico City thanks to AMLO (the mayor). The previous president, Fox, started this procedure but then that b___ Bush put the kaibosh on it with all sorts of threats apparently.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I never thought I would be jealous of Mexico....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 30, 2009)

Like the MJ.  Dont like all that other stuff though.
Wonder if they are just tossing out everything in hopes that just the minor stuff gets through. Or if they really mean everything.
Kinda a deal where the US is going to jump in again with, "No, well give you the pot but thats it."


----------



## smokeytimes (Apr 30, 2009)

Who are the US to tell another country what they can do on thier own soil. I swear we (the USA) need to stop acting like we are here to police the world. we need to let Mexico legalize what they want then maybe the US  will see just how stupid these MJ laws are.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 30, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Like the MJ.  Dont like all that other stuff though.
> Wonder if they are just tossing out everything in hopes that just the minor stuff gets through. Or if they really mean everything.
> Kinda a deal where the US is going to jump in again with, "No, well give you the pot but thats it."


I don't like the other stuff either but I am for personal freedom, do whatever it is you want to do in your hom or whatever.  If you kill someone while hopped up on pcp, then you should go to jail for murder.  Too many laws telling us hat we can and cant do even if it is on our property, it makes me sick.


----------



## gasman (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah isn,t this suppose to be a free country!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 30, 2009)

one of the reaseon behind this is Mexico deosnt have endless funds to squander on the war on drugs.

SSH


----------



## gasman (Apr 30, 2009)

look at how their Goverment is run so much corruption.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 30, 2009)

_whose_ gov't is corrupt?  

Everyone's. Don't discriminate.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Apr 30, 2009)

yea-true that. my wife and i were just talking about it yesturday. it doesn't matter what obama or any other politician comes up with to solve the "economic crisis". the crisis is that whatever laws and/or regulations are passed, big business and corporations are just gonna spend enough money to get around them. *sigh*--smoke em if ya got em


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 30, 2009)

i dont have 'em so i cant smoke 'em.   $'s went for lights

SSH


----------



## smokeytimes (Apr 30, 2009)

In no way does my last post mean I am for legalization of any drug other than MJ. 

TEG and Cannabiscotti I am 100% with you on the corruption. Anywhere you have people in power there will be, and is coruption. I think it just simple human nature. it takes a better person to not let power corupt you.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 1, 2009)

thats really crazy and this is supposed to stop them? or just let them all have tons and make money together guess we'll find out


----------



## smokeytimes (May 1, 2009)

I think they are thinking along the lines that if it is legal then it would take the value of the drugs away there-for making the drug market profit collapse. IMO it won't really work this way since the rest of the world still has these drugs illegal.

I just wish MJ was not lumped in with the rest of the drugs. it has been around for thousands of years and not one death nor have I ever seen a pothead do the crazy stuff you would see a crack head, smack jockey, or any other hard drug addict do for there fix. At the most they maybe get a little cranky when they run out of MJ.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2009)

Making Drugs legal in Mexico, ,hell I didnt know they were illegal in Mexico to Mexicans,, just Americans going into Mexico to party. 

 The Mexican Cartels are running that Country and thier Politicians. So its already as legal as the Cartels need it to run thier Business and the Politicians with thier Millions of Amercan Dollars. I still dont see how thats gonna hurt the Mexican Drug Cartels. They are not selling to Mexicans,,they are selling to Americans. All thats gonna do is make it easier for them to move drugs thru Mexico to sale to Americans in America. Course,, maybe that will put more presure on Mr Laugh It OFF Obama in the US to do something to curb Cartel Sales in America now,,who knows. Cause all they are doing by making drugs legal in Mexico, is made it easier for the Cartels to move drugs thru Mexico, to other Countries now.


----------



## smokeytimes (May 1, 2009)

I never thought of it like that CB.

I have only been to Cozumel once that was all tourist. Although I did try to find a bag when I was there but couldn't find anyone who sold it. at least I was able to get good Tequila :rofl:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 1, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Making Drugs legal in Mexico, ,hell I didnt know they were illegal in Mexico to Mexicans,, just Americans going into Mexico to party.
> 
> The Mexican Cartels are running that Country and thier Politicians. So its already as legal as the Cartels need it to run thier Business and the Politicians with thier Millions of Amercan Dollars. I still dont see how thats gonna hurt the Mexican Drug Cartels. They are not selling to Mexicans,,they are selling to Americans. All thats gonna do is make it easier for them to move drugs thru Mexico to sale to Americans in America. Course,, maybe that will put more presure on Mr Laugh It OFF Obama in the US to do something to curb Cartel Sales in America now,,who knows. Cause all they are doing by making drugs legal in Mexico, is made it easier for the Cartels to move drugs thru Mexico, to other Countries now.


 

they got tired of getting swept up with rifles they probably want to stop the wicked murder rate i am mexican so i have lost family to that war dead and in prison hopefully they make it legal so they can let the drug offenders out wouldnt be nothing good if they die  of that swine flu


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> they got tired of getting swept up with rifles they probably want to stop the wicked murder rate i am mexican so i have lost family to that war dead and in prison hopefully they make it legal so they can let the drug offenders out wouldnt be nothing good if they die of that swine flu


 
The Drug Cartels were not killing PPL over there because Drugs were illegal. They are killing for control of the Drug trade. That will not stop the killing because Mexico makes drugs legal. Purtty much all thats about is Mexico tellen America,,,NOW its your problem Mr (I think its funny Obama.)


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 1, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> The Drug Cartels were not killing PPL over there because Drugs were illegal. They are killing for control of the Drug trade. That will not stop the killing because Mexico makes drugs legal. Purtty much all thats about is Mexico tellen America,,,NOW its your problem Mr (I think its funny Obama.)


 

yeah but think of all drugs legal it'll lower police death rates but theres going to be a war no ones ever going to forget this is mexicos way of being able to chill out drink a cold one  let them do there own thing
your 100% right about them dropping heat on  obama


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 1, 2009)

legalizing drugs for a nation of children is a really, really bad idea.

oh well, at least we can try to thin out the herds this way....


----------



## leafminer (May 1, 2009)

a nation of children? Mexicans aren't the ones playing with guns like they were still playing cowboys and indians!
If people want to kill themselves let them; they are going to, anyway, legal or illegal. Alcohol and tobacco, legal drugs, already kill infinitely more people than all the illegal drugs put together. So if people want to destroy themselves with crack or meth, let them.
Crime will go down. When people can get what they want legally the price will drop. A lot! Mexico will be able to free up a lot of police resources to combat the cartels and violent criminals.
Of course the cartel activity will continue: that's the fault of US consumers who just love buying white powders. Choose to decriminalise all drugs and the drug war will stop, vast amounts of law enforcement will no longer be needed, the drug testing industry will vanish overnight.
Do you think all those people who rely on the "war on drugs" will want to find new employment? Like hell! There is a business nearly as big as the drug business relying on that. About time we eliminated both of those businesses, and at the same time reduce the jail population by a massive amount!


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 1, 2009)

> a nation of children? Mexicans aren't the ones playing with guns like they were still playing cowboys and indians!



Not indian's, but if your an honest cop, you are marked....or indian.



> If people want to kill themselves let them; they are going to, anyway, legal or illegal. Alcohol and tobacco, legal drugs, already kill infinitely more people than all the illegal drugs put together. So if people want to destroy themselves with crack or meth, let them.



That does not sound like a society one can be productive, progressive and safe in...
We need a shift in mentality so drugs become just plain un-interesting.
Like I have mentioned before and been called a nazi, breed it out.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2009)

What??? Breed It Out?? What do you mean by that???


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (May 1, 2009)

its a simple an plan fact that jailing drug users does not work. it only makes them try harder drugs as they fall deeper in depresion. keeping users locked up with murders, rapest, ect, only makes them more crazy as they deal with the addicion of the drug, an haveing to servive in a hell whole full of very unplesent people. the only thing we can do to win the war on drugs in decrimlize not leagleize, thies things an get thies people help. crack heads rail runners (H addicts) tweekers they are all sick an need help.  an what i think is the most dirty drug ever created meth, an it needs to go. cocain an H are very hardcore drugs, but this meth, man it distroys eveything it touches. once u been hooked on that, u can never just be happy. can u see your selfs just never being able to be happy about anything, not be able to get that warm feeling when we see our kids play. its really bad, an is getting wores we gotta combat the drugs that are distroying the people of this county, that we make here in our own country an stop worrying about the rest of the worlds plants!!! people are huffing paint, an smoking house hold cem's that are used to make meth. an thies people wanna bust us from growing a damn plant, yeah that makes sence.


----------



## leafminer (May 2, 2009)

Well I hear that it's official. The law has been passed: MJ, cocaine, opiates, ecstasy ... all legal now for personal use in small quantities but dealers will be pursued. I'll try to get more details and post them here.
Do you notice something? Like, how the PRESS have picked up this story? NOT? Do you think there is some reason why not? You'd think it is a major news item wouldn't you?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 2, 2009)

im sure my familys celebrating with beers and fat ol lines


----------



## leafminer (May 2, 2009)

Here are the allowed personal use quantities:
MJ:  5 grams
Opium: 2 grams
Morphine or heroin: 50 mg
Cocaine: 500 mg (0.5 g)
LSD: 150 mcg (minimum dose is this amount)
MDA: 40mg or 1 tab of max weight 200mg
Crystal meth: 40mg

hXXp://www.milenio.com/node/204108

I'm sorry I have not found info in English, the above newspaper is in Spanish. The press in the US and England are IGNORING this news. Deliberately or are they all as useless as I have learned to expect?


----------



## viper1951 (May 2, 2009)

America The Big Lie
yeah I know the world thinks the usa is a free country. it's easy to see from far away  , but once you live here you will find out it's not a free country, when someone else who don't even know can tell you what you can and can not do. the question is . is it really free ? the answer is no it's not ,in america you have to pay for everything you want to do threw taxes . even our state parks are paid for threw taxes , and yet the only way you can get in is to pay some more money.
 most of all it's gets so over priced the only ones that can use it are the rich people , just like everything else here in America just how bad do you want to do it . determines how much you have to pay to do so.
 you have to pay high taxes with no end in site. it seems that just because the politicians make over a 100,000.00 per year that everyone else does the  too.so you pay for stuff that you will never be able to afford to go to, if you don't pay your taxes, they come and take all of your stuff, and if you still don't pay them they come and take you to jail, so I can not see where the freedom is .it's just a word they like to throw at all the other countrys to inpress them . refuse to pay taxes,  and you lose your freedom !  I know this is not the way it was meant to be ,  but because we have so many crooks in government  thats the way it is . if the Government can't make a buck off of it then they make it illegal  Freedom at it's best  America the Big Lie


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 2, 2009)

5 grams of weed?

wow, that's like two joints for me...barely a day's "dosage".


----------



## Hick (May 3, 2009)

hee hee hee .. yea effen, if I have 5 grams of weed... "I'm out of weed!"


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 3, 2009)

Heh, I knew that sloppy drunk was a stoner.


----------



## leafminer (May 4, 2009)

Yes it's very interesting. 
First, the president has to sign the law into existence, apparently. I don't know if he will or will not. Probably he is going to have to give Obama a call first to see if Obama says OK or not. 
Secondly, notice that all the amounts are basically the minimum amount usable of each substance. So it looks like it's ok to be carrying a couple of spliffs in your pocket but not ok to be supplying them to others. Strictly 'personal' and what pisses me off is there is no mention of plants. Somehow I think that just one of my colas is going to be over the limit! Bahaha.

Oh, BTW, Viper, if you think that way about the USA, don't even think about moving to England, haha. But it is not allowed to mention politics so I will stop.


----------

